
John Hughes Knew Our Secret: No One Fit In in High School - robg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/07/AR2009080703506.html?nav=hcmodule
======
pasbesoin
I grew up very close in time and location to the settings of Hughes' 80's
films. Perhaps that's why they seemed so immediate to me.

Unrelated, more recently my father got to know Hughes, a bit. I was never
privy to those conversations, but I will say that my father is a very
knowledgeable and intellectual person. To the point where, entirely in good
will, he can almost overwhelm you with both knowledge and carefully thought
out insight on your topic of choice. That Hughes chose to continue to have and
even seek out, as chance allowed, conversations with him, impresses me of
itself. And I thank him, as it was a relationship that my father greatly
enjoyed, as well.

RIP, Mr. Hughes. We won't forget about you.

------
zandorg
I was overjoyed to find a director's commentary for amongst my favourite films
ever: Ferris Bueller's Day Off, on the DVD.

One thing I said in 1998 is that I wish they had a device to erase movies like
Ferris Bueller from your memory so you can watch and enjoy them again and
again!

